# Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone



## Torsten. Z (18. Nov. 2008)

Aus gegebenen Anlass eröffne ich mal dieses Thema. Meinung sind gefragt  

Da mir keine Vorteile ersichtlich scheinen, zähle ich mal die für mich wichtigsten Nachteile auf.



Schmutz verbleibt im System und kann somit wieder in Lösung gehen wenn nicht regelmäßig die Absetzkammer gereinigt wird 

 Recht hoher Wasser verbrauch beim Säubern der Absetzkammer/

 Zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch für die Spülpumpe 

 Hoher Platzbedarf für das Absetzbecken/Vortrex, den man ansonsten als Biostuff

Das sind für mich mit die drei Wichtigsten Punkte. Wenn ich den Sifi nur mit einen Normalen Spaltfilter (die *Betonung* liegt auf *Spaltfilter*! Nicht auf Siebfilter, ein Spaltsieb ist Qualitativ schon etwas anderes wie ein Normales V2 oder V4A Siebgewebe) vergleich.

Bei einen Normalen Spaltfilter wird der Schmutz dem System sofort entzogen. Keine extra Stromkosten für eine Spülpumpe. Kein hohen Wasser verbrauch zwecks Reinigung der Absetzkammer. Platzsparender.


----------



## Boldi (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich in dem anderen Fred nicht auch noch äußern, da Thorsten Z. und Jürgen-V eigentlich schon alles auf den (richtigen) Punkt gebracht haben  

Meine Meinung zum Sifi:
-Bei sehr geringer Besatzdichte, wenig Laubfall usw.. also gerinem Nährstoffeintrag und (wichtig) wenig Durchfluss pro Std. mag ein Sifi vielleicht ausreichen aber:
Nicht umsonst tauschen nach 1-2 Jahren die Leute ihre Sifi`s gegen Spaltsieb- oder Trommelfilter aus (z.B. www.Ollikoi.de. 
-Der Preis im Verhältnis zur Reinigungsleistung ist unterirdisch schlecht. 
Jede schlampig zusammgezimmerte Spaltsiebkiste hat deutlich mehr Reinigungsleistung und ist auch erheblich betriebsfester.
-Um einen Sifi zu im 24 Std Dauerbetrieb zu betreiben, werden normalerwise Niederdruckpumpen (< 1 Bar) mit 50- 80 Watt eingesetzt. Abgesehen von den "passiven" (also ohne Strom) Spaltsiebfiltern, die im Betrieb nix kosten, ist jeder Tommelfilter im Dauerbetrieb  einschl. Spühlwasser günstiger.
- Der Wasserstrahl einer Sifi Spühlpumpe entfernt nicht den sich stetig aufbauenden Biofilm am Siebgewebe welches kürzere Reinigungsintervalle (entfetten) zur Folge hat.

Da gibt es noch viel aufzuzählen, aber die Leiderprobten können hier ja jetzt mal "neutral" Ihre ungeschmikten Erfahrungen berichten !!!


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

ihr vergesst eins: auch ein spaltsieb braucht eine pumpe. enweder um reinzupumpen (zb compactsieve) um dann mit schwaerkraft in den bio...
oder nach einem ultrasieve welches in schwerkraft betrieben wird hoch in den bio... pumpen muss man immer an irgendeiner stelle.


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hi
es geht nicht um diese pumpe carsten, sondern um die extra zusätzliche spülpumpe. 

schreibe später auch nochmal was dazu.


----------



## fbschroeder (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich bin selbst SiFi-Besitzer und kenne daher auch genau die Nachteile.
Es ist aber meines Erachtens nicht ganz fair, hier  z.B. mit einem Spaltsieb zu vergleichen.
Ein Spaltsieb funktioniert nicht in einem *reinen *Schwerkraftsystem. Wer also ein solches System haben will hat die Alternative "Spaltsieb" nicht.
Aufgrund der ohne Frage vorhandenen Nachteile wie z.B.
- Wartungsaufwand und
- Schmutz bleibt zunächst im System
werde auch ich im kommenden Frühjahr auf Trommelfilter umstellen.
Aber auch hier ist ein Vergleich zumindest unfair.
Der SiFi III wie ich ihn betreibe kostet neu incl. Pumpe - wenn ich nicht irre - ungefähr 600,-- €. Bei den Trommelfiltern geht es bei ca. 7.000,-- € los. Also wo bleibt da der faire Vergleich?
Niemand von Euch wird doch z.B. ernsthaft einen Fiat Panda mit einem Porsche Carrera vergleichen, oder?
Gruß
Euer
Schroedi


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

natürlich bleibt bei einem sifi grober schutz etwas länger im system. nur SO schnell lösst der sich auch nicht auf. sonst würde ja kein grobschmutz im filter landen... 
oder wir müssten unseren nassen freunden windeln verpassen
bei einem siebfilter läuft das wasser ja auch bis zum ausgefilterten schmutz um ihn ggf weiter zu schieben, da könnte sich ja auch was abwaschen.
wenn ich bei einem sifi ein paar minuten vor dem ablassen den filterzulauf schliesse das die der kram setzen kann, dann schieber ziehe bis die "ködel" weg sind und dann wieder schliesse dürfte der wasserverlust auch nicht so fürchtelich hoch sein. wenn ich das wasser denn auch noch in den blumen im garten entsorge hab ich gleich eine düngerzugabe...


----------



## Platin (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo

Es geht ja nicht um Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft oder den Anschaffungspreis, sondern es werden die Filtereigenschaften verglichen, ich finds


----------



## Thomas3619 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Zusammen,

da hat Schroedi nicht ganz unrecht. Ich habe ein Schwerkraftsystem mit einem Sifi. Allerdings erst seit 3 Monaten. Kann also noch nicht wirklich was dazu sagen. Stromverbrauch ist sicherlich richtig. Allerdings kann ich wahrscheinlich jahrzentelang einen Trommelfilter laufen lassen, bevor sich der Mehrpreis gerechnet hat. Zu erst einmal müsste man tatsächlich klären, was eine tatsächliche Alternative für ein z.B. Schwerkraftsystem wäre?? Vielleicht gibt es dazu auch ein paar Antworten - bei mir laufen übrigens 25000 l/h durch.


----------



## fbschroeder (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo nochmal,
das Thema "Wasserverbrauch" zieht eigentlich auch nicht, oder macht Ihr keinen Wasserwechsel? Hier spreche ich mal speziell die Koiteichbesitzer an.
Die Kammer, in der sich mein Sifi befindet fasst ca. 900 L. Der Teich insgesamt ca. 22.000 L. Wenn ich diese Kammer also einmal die Woche spüle, dann sind das 4 %. In der Hochsaison vielleicht zweimal die Woche = 8 %. Da bin ich doch voll im grünen Bereich. Und dann geht das ganze selbstverständlich in den Garten. Also habe ich dadurch zumindest in der Sommersaison absolut Null zusätzliche Kosten, da ich das Wasser im Garten ja ohnehin benötige.
Und jetzt z.B. TF. Nur mal so eine Beispielrechnung:
Spülung alle 30 Min * z.B. 5 Liter. Das sind am Tag 240 L. Mal sieben Tage = 1.680 Liter. Das jetzt nur mal so als Denkansatz.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## fbschroeder (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Es geht ja nicht um Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft oder den Anschaffungspreis, sondern es werden die Filtereigenschaften verglichen, ich finds



Hallo,
mein SiFi hat ein 200er Sieb. Also filtert er alles heraus, was größer ist als 0,2 mm. Das gleiche gilt für ein Spalsieb mit 200my.
Also sind wir wieder bei den Themen
- Schmutz gleich aus dem System und
- Wartungsfreundlichkeit und *natürlich*
- Schwerkraft oder nicht.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## fbschroeder (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich bleibt bei einem sifi grober schutz etwas länger im system. nur SO schnell lösst der sich auch nicht auf. sonst würde ja kein grobschmutz im filter landen...



Hallo,
grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich Recht.
Aber beim Thema "auflösen" geht es nicht um die Frage, wie schnell sich die "Ködel" auflösen um dann doch wieder durch den Filter zu schwimmen sondern darum, dass die im Ködel befindlichen "Schadstoffe" in Lösung gehen.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Boldi (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo,

FBschroeder:

Wo hast Du Deine Preise für Trommelfilter her ????
Meines Wissens nach gehen die kleinen Modelle bei 2000 Euro los.

Deine Spühlwasserrechnung finde ich auch so nicht richtig.
Ein gut eingestellter Trommelfilter mit einer Trommelgröße von 50 cm Durchmesser und 60 cm Länge mit 8 0,6mm Flachstrahldüsen und 6 Bar sollte pro Spühlvorgang nicht mehr als 2-2,5 Liter verbrauchen (Eine Umdrehung in 5 Sek.). Wie oft der Spühlvorgang eingeleitet wird, hängt vom Sieb ab, von 30-120µm und dem Durchsatz.
 Selbst bei 120 µm ist die Reinigungsleistung um ein vielfaches höher als bei einem 200µmSifi, bei bis zu doppelt so hohem Durchsatz und Spühlintervall > 4 Std.

Ich baue zur Zeit einen TF, die Materialkosten belaufen sich auf ca. 600-800 Euro (komplett mit Pumpe, SPS Schaltung,Motor und Levelsensor).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hi Martin,

stellst du uns auch mal deine Selbstbauversion im Eigenbaubereich vor ? 

@ Schroedi, der Martin hat recht was die Preise betrifft, schau mal hier http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/ unter Filter / Sprick Trommelfilter


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hi
wie ich sehe bin ich zu spät dran, es wurde ja fast schon alles zu diesem thema gesagt. 

also ich bin der gleichen meinung wie torsten und martin.

allerdings sollte man ihn nicht ganz verteufeln.
wenn man täglich den schmutz ablässt, verrichtet er auch seine arbeit ohne das man sich die finger schmutzig macht
und das ist schon einiges wert.
ist ein guter biofilter angeschlossen ist das lösungsproblem auch nicht mehr so tragend.

für mich käme er aber auch nicht in frage.


----------



## fbschroeder (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallöle,
also ich bin wirklich kein Super-SiFi-Fan und meine Berechnungen waren ja nur ein Beispiel. Und ja, man krieg auch einen TF für 2.000 €. Das weiss ich auch. Aber die Diskussion zu diesen Teilen sind ja schon an anderer Stelle geführt worden.
Ich wollte mit meinen Postings nur sagen, dass der SiFi nun wirklich nicht so schlecht ist, wie hier einige meinen.
Worauf ich aber wirklich man gespannt bin ist der SelbstbauTF für 600 - 800 €. Und das mit allem Drum und Dran. Wäre toll, wenn der hier mal vorgestellt wird.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Warum habe ich den Sifi mit einen Spaltfilter verglichen? 


Weil er sich fast in der gleichen Preiskategorie aufhält wie die Spaltfilter.
Weil er auch nicht feiner filtert wie 200my max 150my (bei 150my wird es dann  aber schon eng mit der Reinigung und dem Durchfluss, deswegen sind bei mir zwei Spaltfilter verbaut.)

Richtig ist das man bei einen Spaltfilter kein reines Schwerkraft System erzielen kann. Das einzige ist ein Teilschwerkraft System, d.h. das Wasser fliest in Schwerkraft in den Spaltfilter und wird von dort aus mit einer Pumpe in die Biostufe befördert. 

Bei guter Planung und Umsetzung beträgt der zu überbrückende Höhenunterschied max 10cm, d.h. die Pumpe muss fast nichts leisten um das Wasser von A nach B zu bewegen. Und hat somit auch fast keinen Leistungsverlust.

Also entfallen hier die zusätzlichen Strom kosten für die Spülpumpe (50 bis 80 Watt). Also wenn ich mich in dieser Preiskategorie befinde würde meine Wahl immer wieder auf ein Spaltfilter fallen.

Klar mache ich Wasserwechsel, zwei mal die Woche 3 bis 5 m³. Mein Teichwasser verschindet aber nicht in der Kanalisation, sondern wird zum Giesen des Gartens verwendet (Rassensprengen, Blumen, Gemüse u.s.w) 

Letztendlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen  was er am Teich verbaut oder auch nicht. Mir ging es halt darum das der Sifi anders arbeitet und nicht effektiver und kosten günstiger.

Mit einen Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter wollte ich ihn nicht vergleichen. Da hätte er wie das Spaltsieb keine Chance. Beide würden im my Bereich schon die Flügel strecken und überlaufen


----------



## Boldi (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hi,

Zum Sifi nochmal:
Also soooooo schlecht hab ich ihn ja auch nicht gemacht. Wie schon gesagt, wenn die Besatzdichte und der Durchfluss (< 15m³/Std) relativ gering ist, verichtet der Sifi seine Arbeit ja auch ganz ordentlich, zumindest schon deutlich besser als die 
"älteren" Filter (Bürsten, Matten usw.).

Zu meinem TF-Bau:
Für ein Forumsmitglied habe ich im Frühjahr einen überdimensionalen automatisierten  Spaltsiebfilter gebaut und den auch noch "rotzfrech" mit einem TF auf eine Stufe gestellt3 . Na ja, schreiben kann man ja viel, also muß der Beweis her. Ein Bericht lohnt jetzt noch nicht, bin gerade erst angefangen.
Wenn das Herzstück (Trommel/Lagerung) nächste Woche fertig sind, kann ich ja schonmal ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Wenn im Frühjahr der Probebetrieb erfolgreich verläuft, stelle ich gerne einen detailierten Bauplan einschl. Bezugsquellen ein.


----------



## gemag (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Boldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wenn im Frühjahr der Probebetrieb erfolgreich verläuft, stelle ich gerne einen detailierten Bauplan einschl. Bezugsquellen ein.


Das klingt nicht schlecht!Bin jetzt schon gespannt! 


Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hi
na hoffentlich klappts bei dir gleich am anfang. 
mein hauptproblem lag damals bei der lagerung.

viel erfolg. 

ps:
und net gleich aufgeben wenns probleme gibt, im nach hinein ist es jede mühe wert.


----------



## Boldi (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hallo Jürgen,

natürlich wird das sofort funktionieren !!!!! 

In dem Betrieb in dem ich tätig bin (HPA) laufen eine der größten Sedimentabscheider der Welt sowie diverse Großklärwerke.
Ich habe also bei meinen Kollegen Zugriff auf fachliches know how allererster Garnitur. Den Kram den ich so ab und zu baue, ist mit Sicherheit nicht alleine auf meinen Mist gewachsen. Es ist für mich doch aber schon sehr spannend, die Industrie mit Ihren teilweise unbrauchbaren, total überteuerten Produkten  durch einen billigem Eigenbau zu entlarfen. Vielleicht werden sich denn dann irgendwann die Preise für Edelstahl TF`s  mal bei realistischen 1500-2000 Euro einpendeln . Meinen V2a TF stelle ich ab nächste Woche ins Forum.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja nicht ... oder den Anschaffungspreis, sondern es werden die Filtereigenschaften verglichen,



Der Anschaffungspreis ist aber doch für viele eine wesentliche Kennzahl beim Filtervergleich. 
Ich kann ja nicht auf der einen Seite Strom und Wasserkosten anführen, auf der anderen Seite aber den Anschaffungspreis aussen vor halten. 

Zum Wasserverbrauch, der ist beim Trommler auch nicht unerheblich, aber was solls... 1. kann man den Garten Wässern 2. sind bei Fischbesatz Teilwasserwechsel ja auch nicht verkehrt . 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Boldi (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hi,

Wuzzel:

Dein Kommentar war jetzt echt Zielführend


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hi Martin  

na Deiner aber jetzt auch !  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Platin (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hallo

Der Anschaffungspreis sagt aber nix über die Filterleistung aus.
Und dem Themenersteller ging es, wie ich gelesen habe, eben um diese.


----------



## Vampyr (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Zusammen,

die nachteile des Sifis sind doch neben der Tatsache, dass der Dreck nicht sofort abgeführt wird:
*das recht grobe Filtergewebe in Vgl. zum TF
*der geringe Spüldruck, der ersteres bedingt
*und das permanente Laufen des Sifi => laufende Kosten

Wie in dem anderen Thread schon angesprochen habe ich die Absicht die 3 genannten Probleme durch eine recht einfacheBastelei zu eliminieren.
dass Der anfallende Dreck nicht sofort abgeschieden wird, sondern abgleassen wird halte ich für tragbar.

Kernstück des Ganzen soll ein Differential-wasserstandsensor werden.
Mit anderen worten ein Sensor, der den Unterschied zwischen wasserstand im Sifi und außerhalb vom Sifi misst. Das Wasser fließt also durch den sifi in den Filter und setzt das Gewebe nach und nach zu. dadurch reduziert sich der Durchfluss bis auf ein Maß, dass von der Pumpe mehr wasser aus dem Filter gesaugt wird als durch den Sifi nachfließt. Es bildet sich eine kleine Differenz im Wasserstand. Überschreitet diese Wasserstanddifferenz einen vorgegebenen Wert von etwa 1-2cm, wird die Spülpumpe aktiviert, die jetzt kräftiger dimmensioniert werden kann und spült das Gewebe wieder frei.

Wie gesagt kann man durch die Intervallschaltung mit viel höherem Spüldruck als im Dauerbetrieb fahren und daher auch feineres Gewebe verwenden.

Nun zum Differential-WS-sensor. Das Ganze scheint auf den ersten Blick recht kompliziert und scheint nach empfindlichen Wasserstandsensoren nebst SPS zu schreien. Weit gefehlt.
das Ganze besteht aus einem Rohr, in dem ein zweites gleitet und sich einer Wasserstandsveränderung anpasst. Der äüßere Wasserstand wird über einen großen Schwimmer erfasst, der über einen Querträger an das Rohr angeschlossen ist. Auf der anderen seite auf gleichem oder leicht abgesenktem niveau befindet sich ein zweiter Kleiner Schwimmer mit integriertem Schalter (gibts für wenige € bei Conrad).
  
Sinkt der WS im Sifi also unter dem in der Kammer, schließt dieser Schalter und steuert ein Relais mit Abschaltverzögerung an, welches die Spülpumpe aktiviert. das ganze ist noch mit einem notaus-Schwimmer ind er letzten Filterkammer gekoppelt, der ein leerpumpen des Filters verhindert.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

hi
das ist nix neues.
wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, ist das nix anderes wie meine schaltung am tf.


----------



## Boldi (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo christoph,

die Idee ist ja heoretisch nicht schlecht aber:
Entscheident für ein Spülintervall ist die Netto-Filterfläche. In einem großem Sifi (Durchmesser 40cm, Höhe 30 cm) hast Du eine Netto-Filterfläche von ca. 1/3 des kleinsten TF. Um den Sifi im Intervall mit Hochdruck zu spülen, brauchst Du eine hochdrucksichere Lagerung der Spühlarme (Rotorlagerung). Das aber kann Dir zur Zeit keiner verkaufen (Ich hab noch eine über). 
Es bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, das Schwebstoffe (Kot etc.) durch die Verwirbelung sich auflösen und dann doch "durchrutschen".
Wenn Du aber an Deine Konstruktion glaubst, maches einfach. 
Ich hab auch schon viel Mist gebaut und zuminest mein Lehren daraus gezogen


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> Der Anschaffungspreis sagt aber nix über die Filterleistung aus.
> Und dem Themenersteller ging es, wie ich gelesen habe, eben um diese.



Wenn es nur um die Leistung = Reinigungskraft geht haben aber doch so Argumente wie Wasser und Stromverbrauch im Initialposting nix verloren. 
Und wenn es nur darum geht, dann geht doch wohl derzeit kaum was über  einen guten Vliesfilter. 

Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, dann kann man immer viel machen. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Platin (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

...man kann sich auch alles hindrehen wie man will...

Das Geld keine Rolle spielt wurde nirgends geschrieben.
Das ein guter Vorfilter nunmal einen Preis hat, ob sehr teuer oder mittel teuer  , ist klar. Außerdem gibt es eine prall gefüllte Eigenbauecke...
Auch klar ist, dass bei der Kaufentscheidung der Preis eine Rolle spielt.
Aber eine wesentliche Kennzahl des Filters ist er sicher nicht, außer man kauft einzig nach dem Preis...

Es wurde der Vergleich "Panda vs Porsche" gebracht. 
Ich wollte mit meinen Beitrag einzig darauf hinweisen, dass man die Vor- und Nachteile zwischen den genannten Filtern auch losgelöst vom Anschaffungspreis betrachten kann.
Oder erkennst Du am Preis die Vor- und Nachteile eines Filters?
Hab ich mich wirklich so unverständlich ausgedrückt????......


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder erkennst Du am Preis die Vor- und Nachteile eines Filters?
> Hab ich mich wirklich so unverständlich ausgedrückt????......



Aber natürlich erkenne ich am Preis unter Umständen einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil des Filters... nämlich das ich Ihn mir vielleicht nicht leisten kann, wenn der Preis zu hoch ist.

Natürlich kann man allein am Preis nicht erkennen, ob ein Produkt gut oder schlecht ist, aber wenn man Produkte vergleicht, so gehört doch das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis immer mit dazu !? 

Wer natürlich genug Kohle auf Tasche hat, wird das nicht so eng sehen, wie jemand, der eher ein stramm bemessenes Budget zur Verfügung hat.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## jora (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Sehr interessantes Thema.

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich meinen Teich umbauen. Beim Vorfilter bin ich mir aber noch immer nicht sicher, daher lese ich hier interessiert mit. Sicher ist es so, das TF oder VF derzeit die besten Ergebnisse liefern. Aber vom Preis her sind diese für mich nicht zu realisieren.

Da ich mir auch nicht zutrauen würde sowas zu bauen, muss also eine bezahlbare Alternative her. Hier wird die Entscheidung wohl zwischen Vortex mit Sifi oder CompactSieve III fallen. Wobei die Tendenz derzeit in Richtung CS III geht. 

Ich finde auch, dass der Preis ein entscheidenes Kaufkreterium darstellt. Sicherlich versucht man im Rahmen seines Budget das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu finden - wie immer in Leben. Aber das wird den meisten von uns so gehen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Deswegen hatte ich auch kurz 1n Post #16 angerissen warum ich den Sifi mit einen Spaltfilter vergleiche.

Man sollte hier nicht anfangen Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. 

Jora denke du meinst ein Ultrasive III. Auch darauf bin ich in Post #16 kurz eingegangen. 

Unter anderen halte ich einen herkömmlichen Vortex im Volumen zu klein, je nach dem welchen Durchfluss man erreichen möchte sollte man schon seine 1000 - 1500L in der Absetzkammer haben, damit das System auch funktionieren kann.


----------



## jora (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Sorry, meinte natürlich Ultrasive III.

Denke auch, dass man die verschiedenen Filter schon aufgrund der Preise nicht vergleichen kann. 

Bin gespannt, wie es hier weitergeht.


----------



## Thomas3619 (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese, denke ich immer wieder man diskutiert aber auch auf einem hohen Niveau. Wenn ich mir die Teiche in meinem Ort ansehe, sind viele auch mit normaler Baumarkttechnik ausgerüstet. Viele haben gar keine Technik. Aber ok, daran will man sich ja nicht orientieren. 

Ich habe in meiner Sifikammer nicht mal einen Ablauf. Bei 1,8 m3 ist das auch nicht so einfach. Ich habe z.B. eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Muss noch schaun , dass ich die Strömung so hinbekomme, dass der Dreck sich in einer Ecke sammelt(Boden ist nat. auch mit Gefälle- trotzdem gibt es aber noch mehrere Stellen) . Habe in den 3 Monaten wo ich ihn habe vielleicht 5 mal Dreck abgesaugt. Habe aber auch noch keine Fische drin. 

Wenn ich Strom für 7 -8 Monate rechne, komme ich auf 100 Euro ca. Anschaffungskosten waren es ca. 700 euro. Ein Trommelfilter kosten 2200 Euro. OK der Trommelfilter hat weniger Folgekosten. Trotzdem sollte der Sifi über 10 Jahre immer noch günstiger sein. 

Anderes Thema ist nat. die Reinigungsleistung. Da bin ich nächstes Jahr auch mal gespannt. Bisher war ich ganz zufrieden . Hatte noch keinen Biofilm oder zusetzen des Siebes erkannt. Ist aber auch sicherlich noch die kalte jahreszeit. Mal schaun wie die Reinigungsintervalle dann aussehen. 

Aber Wolf hat aus meiner sicht schon recht. Der Preis ist immer ein wichtiger Faktor. 2200 Euro ist eben doch eine Menge Geld. Und die Frage nach der lebensdauer darf ja auch nicht ausser acht gelassen werden beim TF.

Vielleicht kann ich nächstes Jahr mal mehr zu meinem Sifi schreiben.


----------



## fbschroeder (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo nochmal,
mal eine Verständnisfrage zum Ultrasive III.
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann gehen da maximal 20 m³ durch. Wenn ich also einen Teich von 30 oder mehr m³ habe, dann benötige ich schon zwei davon. Das Stück kostet schlappe 750,--. Das sind dann 1.500,--. Da spar ich aber doch lieber noch ein bisschen und kauf mir einen TF. 
Das nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Vampyr (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				fbschroeder schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann gehen da maximal 20 m³ durch. Wenn ich also einen Teich von 30 oder mehr m³ habe, dann benötige ich schon zwei davon.



Was ist dass den für eine Aussage? durch einen 1/2"-Schlauch gehen auch locker 1000m³ durch. Das dauert nur ein wenig.


----------



## Platin (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Vampyr!

Das ist schon richtig geschrieben worden, der US III hat eine maximale Durchflussmenge von 20m³/h. 

@ Wolf
wenn du nicht verstehst oder nicht verstehen willst was ich meine,  dann brauchst du auch nicht so ein Quarck zu schreiben und es einfach bei der Sache belassen, man kann auch aus keinen Thema ein Thema machen


----------



## fbschroeder (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dass den für eine Aussage? durch einen 1/2"-Schlauch gehen auch locker 1000m³ durch. Das dauert nur ein wenig.



Ja, aber nicht durch das US III in *einer Stunde*.
Bei meiner Aussage ging es um Durchflussrate *pro Stunde*. Und nach wie vor gehe ich davon aus, dass das Wasser eines Koiteiches im optimalen Fall stündlich durch den Filter gepumpt werden sollte.


----------



## tattoo_hh (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				fbschroeder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> mal eine Verständnisfrage zum Ultrasive III.
> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann gehen da maximal 20 m³ durch. Wenn ich also einen Teich von 30 oder mehr m³ habe, dann benötige ich schon zwei davon. Das Stück kostet schlappe 750,--. Das sind dann 1.500,--. Da spar ich aber doch lieber noch ein bisschen und kauf mir einen TF.
> Das nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
> ...



oder doch 2 sieve, dann kann ich ja durch den parallelbetrieb im winter einen abschalten. bringt aber auch  nur bei doppelter filterlinie etwas.

es ist auch immer eine sache was man auszugeben bereit ist oder kann...
meine filteranlage im momentane aufbau (von den betatypen vorweg mal abgesehen, die heute bei freunden laufen) liegt bei dem vielfachen was ich für fische ausgegeben habe. gut, ist auch technikveliebtheit bei, aber in einem schrebergarten ohne feste bauten und mauern das optimum rauszuholen....
bei mir zählt betriebsicherheit und wartungsfreundlichkeit da ich ausser im sommer nicht jeden tag dort sein kann..


----------



## Torsten. Z (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				fbschroeder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> mal eine Verständnisfrage zum Ultrasive III.
> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann gehen da maximal 20 m³ durch. Wenn ich also einen Teich von 30 oder mehr m³ habe, dann benötige ich schon zwei davon. Das Stück kostet schlappe 750,--. Das sind dann 1.500,--. Da spar ich aber doch lieber noch ein bisschen und kauf mir einen TF.
> Das nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
> ...



Argument   Aber eine Sifi III Patrone kostet auch 555 € + ca. 100 bis 120 Euro für die Spülpumpe im Jahr :__ nase 

Dazu kommen:
Größerer Platzbedarf für die Absetzkammer
Schlechtere Filterung da der Schmutz zu erst noch im System verweilt

Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein US III sein es gibt auch andere z.B. 

ECO Schwerkraft Siebfilter 265 Euro (Kein Spaltfilter!)


> Der Siebfilter wird als Schwerkraft-Vorfilter eingesetzt, der mit Hilfe eines Kunststoff-Siebbogens Schmutzteilchen aus Ihrem Teichwasser filtert.
> 
> Funktionsweise:
> 
> ...



Habe das Teil schon im Einsatz gesehen, macht einen guten Eindruck fürs Geld. 

Mit etwas Handwerklichen Geschick baut man sich selbst so ein Teil oder zwei. Wenn man aufs Geld achten will ist der Normale Siebfilter im Dauerbetrieb die günstigste Variante.



			
				Thomas3619 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in meiner Sifikammer nicht mal einen Ablauf. Bei 1,8 m3 ist das auch nicht so einfach. Ich habe z.B. eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Muss noch schaun , dass ich die Strömung so hinbekomme, dass der Dreck sich in einer Ecke sammelt(Boden ist nat. auch mit Gefälle- trotzdem gibt es aber noch mehrere Stellen) . Habe in den 3 Monaten wo ich ihn habe vielleicht 5 mal Dreck abgesaugt. Habe aber auch noch keine Fische drin.



Ich befürchte das du ohne einen vernümftigen Schmutzablass auf dauer nicht glücklich werden wirst. Schon garnicht wenn du Kois in deinen Teich setzen möchtest. Dann kommst du mit den Reinigungsintervallen nicht mehr hin. Und der Koi Kot oder besser die Schadstoff in den Kot werden in deiner Absetzkammer in Lösung gehen und so wieder im Teich Landen.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wolf
> wenn du nicht verstehst oder nicht verstehen willst was ich meine,  dann brauchst du auch nicht so ein Quarck zu schreiben und es einfach bei der Sache belassen, man kann auch aus keinen Thema ein Thema machen



Hi Thorsten, 

mir ist jetzt echt nicht bewusst, wo ich Quark geschrieben habe, und wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe, dann frag ich nach. 
Vielleicht kannst Du mir das so erklären, das auch ich verstehe wo ich Quark geschrieben habe. 

Danke 
Wolf


----------



## Annett (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Wolf und Thorsten.

Tut uns und der Diskussion einen Gefallen und klärt sowas per PN ab... :beeten 

Ich hab den Eindruck, hier gehts nicht mehr wirklich ums Thema, welches ich übrigens sehr interessiert mitverfolge.


----------



## Dodi (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Nabend zusammen!

Dann will ich auch mal... 

Edit: Damit wir wieder zum Thema kommen! 

Als wir im Frühjahr 2006 eine neue Filteranlage erhielten, war ich überglücklich, endlich eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung, nämlich eine SiFi-Patrone, in einem großen Absetzbecken (ca. 1 m³) zu haben.
Wir waren es Leid, ewig Bürsten auswaschen zu müssen, denn dies war die bisherige "Vorabscheidung". 

Im laufenden Betrieb stellte sich auch eine erhebliche Arbeitserleichterung ein: das dauernde Spülen von Bürsten entfiel - die SiFi-Patrone war zunächst eigentlich ziemlich wartungsfrei. Ab und an mal das Sieb mit dem Hochdruckreiniger abspritzen und/oder mit SilitBang entfetten. Doch dann im Laufe des Sommers gab es jede Menge Kriebelmückenlarven im gesamten Filter und verstopften die Düsen der Spülarme. Die Spülarme mussten min. 1 x die Woche gereinigt werden, da sich bei verstopften Düsen der Rotor nicht mehr dreht und sich das Sieb recht schnell zusetzt. Das wiederum hatte zur Folge, dass die nachgeschaltete Pumpenkammer schnell leer wurde und die Pumpen drohten, trocken zu laufen.:crazy 

Ich war manches mal morgens in den Garten gegangen und hörte schon "verdächtige Geräusche" aus der Filterecke. - Nun, das Problem haben wir mit einem Schwimmerschalter gelöst, so dass wenigstens die Pumpen keinen Schaden nehmen konnten - aber leider dadurch der gesamte Filter irgendwann in der Nacht außer Betrieb ging...

Wir haben ja jetzt einen selbstgebauten Siebfilter (klick) im Einsatz, der eine enorme Verbesserung sowohl in der Filterung als auch in der Wartung darstellt. Der Siebfilter hat für uns noch den großen Vorteil, dass der gesamte Schmutz aus der Absetzkammer über das Sieb gepumpt, gefiltert und dann die "Reste" abgelassen werden können, was bisher nur mit direktem Abpumpen mit erheblichem Wasserverlust verbunden war. Leider verfügen wir im Garten über keinen Sielanschluß und können 'mal eben' den Schmutz ablassen...

Fazit: 
- Die SiFi-Patrone stellt eine deutliche Verbesserung zu den damals eingesetzten, herkömmlichen Vorfilterungen wie z. B. Bürsten dar.
- Der Anschaffungspreis und auch die laufenden Betriebskosten sind vertretbar.
- Reinigung relativ einfach.

 
- Störanfällig - nicht geeignet für Leute, die nicht regelmäßig am Teich sein können.
- Relativ geringe Durchflußmenge bedingt durch die Siebfläche.
- Schmutz in der Absetzkammer muss regelmäßig entfernt werden, da er sonst in Lösung übergeht. (Dies ist jedoch auch bei anderen Systemen nötig, siehe weiter oben).

So, das war mein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## tattoo_hh (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

ich war mit meinem selbstbau-auerbox-siebfilter auch voll und ganz zufrieden..
was der allein rausgezogen hatte.... immer klarwasser... und das für eigendlich kleines geld...
das jetzige compact-spaltsieb-filter kaufte ich auch wegen "habenwollen" und mal schauen ob sie sooo viel besser sind...
sieb ist leichter zu reinigen... aber auch teurer.. (gut, ich hab 200 incl. versand bezahlt)... ob es den "mehrpreis" zu selbstbau rechtfertigt? weis nicht so genau...


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Carsten,

das CompactSive ist schon i.O für das Geld. Versuch mal ein Spaltsieb einzeln zu kaufen und was da für Preise verlangt werden. 

Das Sieb ist nicht mit einen Normalen Siebgewebe wie es z.B bei eBay angeboten wird zu vergleichen. 

Einen Vorschlag möchte ich dir und allen die ein Compactsive nutzen geben, an den Seiten wo das Sieb aufliegt solltet ihr auf die Auflagefläche im Gehäuse Silikon auftragen, damit das Sieb dicht abschließt.


----------



## Thomas3619 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es denn eigentlich auch jemanden der über  gute Erfahrungen mit dem Sifi berichten kann :crazy  - vielleicht zugar (ich traue es mit kaum zu sagen    ) über mehrere Jahre? Ich habe mir letzten Herbst einen angeschafft und es ist doch manchmal auch beruhigend zu wissen, dass der eventuell auch länger als ein halbes Jahr was taugen könnte.


----------



## Frankia (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile SifI Patrone*



tattoo_hh schrieb:


> ich war mit meinem selbstbau-auerbox-siebfilter auch voll und ganz zufrieden..
> was der allein rausgezogen hatte.... immer klarwasser... und das für eigendlich kleines geld...


Hallo Tattoo,
ich bin auch am Bau einer SiFI-Patrone, weis aber im Moment noch nicht, welche Pumpe geeignet ist, das Wasser für die Spülarme zu fördern. Welche  hast Du benutzt???


----------

